# grinding paste



## grandads_shed (17 Mar 2011)

hi, im new to wood turning so please gentle .. and i dont think i have posted this in the right section ,,,

i have bought a slow running wet grinder/sharpener, with it is some paste in a tin, i belive it is to be used on the wheel.
when do i need to use it? is it every time i sharpen tools ?


----------



## Harbo (17 Mar 2011)

What make is it - if it's a Tormek like mine you use the honing compound on the leather wheels after grinding on the stone?

Rod


----------



## grandads_shed (17 Mar 2011)

hi its the """""Scheppach TIGER2000S 200mm Bench Grinder"""
this one on screwfix item number 40540 ,,, i cant post the link to the page but just searck screwfix for the number should show it ,, 

it takes the jigs of the tomak ............


----------



## mailee (17 Mar 2011)

Yes as Rod said, use the paste on the leather honign wheel after you have sharpened the tool on the stone wheel. I have the big brother to this and am happy with the results on my chisels and blades. :wink:


----------



## grandads_shed (17 Mar 2011)

thanks lads ,, im glad i asked now before puting it on the wheel ,,


----------



## greggy (3 May 2011)

and when you run out of honing paste use solvil autosol or cheap toothpast.


----------

